# Limit to a human psykers power?



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Just another quick pondering, as you can see above is there actually any limit to the power of a psyker? Particularly human ones?

Just finished watching that old anime "akira" and it brings up an interesting idea that if a psyker or something similar in "akira" is more powerful than what they can control, is there any particular fallout for that? Most likely some form of daemon invasion due to gaps in the warp or something. 

In the movie it shows "Tasuma" a young boy have his latent gift (similar to a psyker) be awakened, then after the administering of a supressent of sorts have the drug wear off and have his power grow until it reaches more than he can control which ends up with him mutating wildly and having his powers rampage.

Apart from psykers like marines the power seems to be lower apart from those such as the emperor or daemons. Only instance i can think of is a story involving the "Black templars" where they assist some witch hunters with a psyker who ends up flattening a hive city to escape them. But even with not much control she seemed not much worse for wear.

So the question is there cases like this in 40k? Or is it a short death at the hands of a daemon?

Any thoughts?


----------



## doofyoofy (Mar 8, 2011)

Generally speaking when psykers push themselves, esp human ones they start to bleed from their orifices ie, eyes, ears, etc. Some of them suffer haemorages and strokes and can kill themselves if they try to channel more warp power than they can control


In terms of raw power they are limited to their innate ability. Ie. alpha- class, beta class etc. Practically speaking there generally arent any normal human alpha class psykers as they shine so bright they are devoured by demons, or driven insane, or the imquisisiton kills them as being too dangerous to let loose if they turn.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Fluff wise, most psykers are limited to varying levels of low power - a sphere of influence around them - see ravenor, Sethis, the Gaunt's Ghosts psyker kid (can't remember his name).

These seem to be daemon fodder if not bound to the emperor, or die horribly like a large number of navigators and astropaths throughout the novels.

Some are more powerful, especially those with enhanced physiology like the Thousand Sons. Ahriman, the most powerful of these, is almost inhuman in his mental discipline and acuity.

I can't even imagine what malcador's mind would be like, and he is lauded as the most powerful human psyker ever (not amongst the God-Emperor or a space marines though, I believe).

But for power rungs, I suppose somewhere there is a bell curve with most being able to summon or fall to daemons and influence the world around them, some being more powerful and able to influence the future, reach across longer distances and such, and a very few who are able to speak across the galaxy, move mountains, battle greater daemons and twist Tzeench's beard.


----------



## thebinman (Jun 18, 2010)

Your raw psy power is limited by your will power. Its whats makes the Emperor so special, having limit less will power to project his psy influence.

If you don't have any will power you will just explode. Or get eaten.


----------



## SoL Berzerker (May 5, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Malcador was only a human, and he was the strongest psyker short of The Emperor and Magnus. I'm pretty sure he was described as more powerful than Space Marine Librarians. 

He was able to get punched by a Primarch, and then not only keep himself alive but walk purely through his psychic might. More than what many Astartes Librarians can boast.

EDIT: But to answer the question, so far Malcador is the limit, outside of The Emperor and Magnus. I'm not to sure how Lorgar compares to Malcador though.


----------



## Mellow_ (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm not sure there are ever any comparisons between Malcador and Magnus' power levels.


----------



## SoL Berzerker (May 5, 2009)

Mellow_ said:


> I'm not sure there are ever any comparisons between Malcador and Magnus' power levels.


The only reason I put Magnus above Malcador is because Magnus was intended to sit on the Golden Throne for a very long period of time... Like thousands of years. Malcador managed a few hours at most.


----------



## thebinman (Jun 18, 2010)

SoL Berzerker said:


> The only reason I put Magnus above Malcador is because Magnus was intended to sit on the Golden Throne for a very long period of time... Like thousands of years. Malcador managed a few hours at most.


..to be fair to Malcador it wasn't the Emperors intention that anyone would have to power the thing for a 1000 years with a bloody great big hole in it!


----------

